# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Conferencia de hipnosis en la SEI de Barcelona

## Jeff

Jueves 9 de Septiembre, conferencia de hipnosis teatral en la SEI de Barcelona a las 20:00.
Explicación y demostración de hipnosis tradicional, inducciones instantáneas, hipnosis sin trance, encubierta... en fin: Hipnosis.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Ritxi

Me lo apunto!!!

----------


## SERX

A no ser que no me dejen ir que solo puedan ir los de la SEI ire sin falta jejeje...

Llamare a PUJO para comentarselo igual nos acercamos !!! tengo ganas de conocerte Jeff..

 :Wink1:

----------

